# 1992 Stanza automatic transaxle fluid change



## pc8481 (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi all,

I have a 1992 Stanza with an automatic transaxle. I've started having transmission problems to the point that sometimes the transmission will not shift on its own and I have to do it manually and it was recommended to me to change the transmission fluid and filter. I have two different repair manuals for this car, the Haynes manual (which only goes to '90 and is useless) and the Chiltons manual that isn't much more help. These books both tell me to remove the oil pan, allow to drain, then replace the filter, but that is for the automatic transmission. The transaxle has a drain plug and from what I can tell... a completely unreachable filter buried inside the transmission somewhere. Does anyone have any advice on this, or should I just drain the fluid, flush and refill without changing the filter and hope that this by some miracle helps.

Thanks.


----------

